# Read me: Server Move Information



## Chris (Jan 8, 2006)

We're now running, database-wise, off of the new host. However, the actual files are still on the old server, and will be for a day or so while DNS changes take place.

Things will be a bit on the slow side, since it's a completely remote connection, so bear with me while I finish things up. When this is done, the site will be much faster, I'll be able to enable more options/features, and will be adding a bunch of new nifty shit for all to enjoy. 

This should be the last time for a very long time that we have to move. The new host is a 3.6Ghz Xeon with 2GB of RAM running Fedora Core 2. 

*Thank you very, very much* to everyone that's donated so far. Every dime you guys send me goes right back into the site*, and it's because of the donations that I'm able to afford to step things up a notch.

There will be one more window of downtime coming up after the DNS transfer, most likely for a day or so while I upgrade vBulletin to the latest and greatest. The Gallery, php Chat and Articles system will be going away temporarily, as there is no vBulletin 3.5.3 compliant version of the hack out yet. Additionally, the front page will be changing from vBIndex to vBAdvanced. The Arcade, Java chat, and just about every other add-on will either remain unchanged or be updated to the newest version.

There will be a fresh look to the front page and a lot more features and functionality coming up within the next month, since the newest vBulletin has a lot of really killer hacks and addons. Added to the new rack server, and I hope that the site will only get better and give you all even more reasons to come here during work hours instead of doing your jobs. 

I'll keep this updated as I break shit, so stick with me. 

- Chris

*Not exactly every dime goes into the site. I do buy the occasional coffee with it. And flowers for TDW, because he likes them and they look pretty in his hair. Look at it this way, if Drew were in charge of donations, nothing would get done and his liver would fail within a week.


----------



## dpm (Jan 8, 2006)

How does one donate to the site, Chris? I can't seem to find any info in the forums.


----------



## Chris (Jan 8, 2006)

Top right corner of the page bro.  I tried to make it inobtrusive, I guess I succeeded a bit too well. 

Or just click 'dis:

Drew's Inevitable New Iron Liver Fund


----------



## TheReal7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Chris said:


> The new host is a 3.6Ghz Xeon with 2GB of RAM running Fedora Core 2.[/size]




Thats it?

pffff


----------



## Chris (Jan 8, 2006)

TheReal7 said:


> Thats it?
> 
> pffff


It's also held up, Atlas-Holding-The-Earth style, by midgets. Racks are expensive nowadays.


----------



## Naren (Jan 8, 2006)

Chris said:


> Racks are expensive nowadays.



Whereas midgets are not.


----------



## dpm (Jan 8, 2006)

Chris said:


> Top right corner of the page bro.  I tried to make it inobtrusive, I guess I succeeded a bit too well.



Well fuck me. I'm blind.


----------



## dpm (Jan 8, 2006)

Done. Would have given more but I've spent _way_ too much today.


----------



## Chris (Jan 8, 2006)

Fucking awesome email address man. 

Thank you very much. 

(behold your sexy new graphic. Chicks dig it. Of course, there are no chicks on ss.org.. So erm.. Crap...)


----------



## dpm (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh my beloved graphic  . I feel my penis has enlarged since donating and encourage others to do the same. Donate, that is. Not feel my penis.
That's my secondary email now. It's amazing how spam-free it is


----------



## Scott (Jan 8, 2006)

I'll donate everything that is in my paypal account right now...

God i'm generous


----------



## Chris (Jan 8, 2006)

I'll just go give that to a stripper.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Jan 8, 2006)

Donation sent.


----------



## Scott (Jan 8, 2006)

Chris said:


> I'll just go give that to a stripper.



Hey man, that's like a weeks pay in Canada so fuck off


----------



## Chris (Jan 8, 2006)

NewArmyGuitar said:


> Donation sent.


 Thanks bro.


----------



## David (Jan 8, 2006)

NewArmyGuitar said:


> Donation sent.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 9, 2006)

Chris, expect a Ted Kozinski special from me in your mail this year around your birthday. And to think... I _was_ gonna donate. Give me a donator banner anyways, and take it out of the ass-kicking I owe ya. 

Flowers in my hair... sheesh, which I turn around and give to yo momma!

(I'm still gonna donate next week or so anyway, when I get a paypal account up n' running, but no thanks to Chris. Fuckface.  )


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 9, 2006)

I think you'd be pretty with flowers in your hair


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 9, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> I think you'd be pretty with flowers in your hair


You'd think Butterbean with beads braided in his butt hair was pretty.


----------

